# Bontrager Paradigm Elite



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

What's your thoughts on these wheels? 

https://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en_CA/...trager-paradigm-elite-road-wheel-tlr/p/13400/

On paper, they seem pretty good with a sub 1500 weight, 19mm internal width and DT Swiss 240 hub. But how do they really perform and how serviceable are they (can you easily replace the rim, hub bearings or a spoke?). 

And what about the Comp version, 100g heavier but with unknown hub. Same rim? Any red flag? 

How would these wheels compare to, let's say, November FSW wheels?

I'm asking because I'm interested in the Trek Emonda ALR 6, which comes with Aeolus Aura wheels (alloy with carbon fairing, which does not really interests me as they are pretty heavy at about 1850g and catch water through the fairing holes) - I'd like to deal some kind of swap with the Trek shop. The Paradigm Elite have a msrp 500$ under that of the Aura, so I guess it could work.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

There's not a lot of feedback to go on with these wheels. The hubs are essentially straight pull DT 240s, so anything about servicing the hubs should be equivalent. The straight pull hubs should be slightly trickier to work on than standard hubs taking j-bend spokes, but I bet a good wheelbuilder can manage. For rim replacement, the front rim is 18h, and that drilling is less common. 20, 24, 28, and 32-hole drillings are much more common.

I would not be surprised if the Comp versions were based on DT 350 hub internals, but I can't confirm.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Damn...a reply almost exactly a year to the date after the OP posted.


----------

